
Envisioning Bitcoin’s Technology at the Heart of Global Finance - HairyGing3r
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/13/business/dealbook/bitcoin-blockchain-banking-finance.html?_r=0
======
compil3r
First they laugh at you, then they envision your technology as the beating
heart of global finance.

